

A new definition of ignorance - no Twitter! - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2008/05/27/scoble-has-a-productivity-problem/

======
GHFigs
In this post, Scoble writes 1200+ words on how awesome it is to be Scoble. A
flock of smug webcocks eat it up and pat each other on the back for being so
on top of things and not "ignorant" like the poor deluded soul that had the
gall to send email (email! how quaint!) suggesting that the Emperor might be
looking a tad scandalous.

------
m0nty
"Hint: sitting on a couch and drinking beer isn’t going to help me get to my
goal."

That's ignorant: saying that someone who doesn't have this guy's whizzy high-
tech lifestyle is just a couch-potato with zero motivation.

Technology used to be about productivity, but most of what happens now has
nothing to do with work -- it's about fun. It would have been better if this
guy had just admitted that rather than writing 2000 words of nothing much at
all.

------
greyman
I think that Mr. Bob has very valid points, but the question is whether Scoble
is the right person to address them to - for him it's a job to play with new
tech and review it.

Anyway, it's interesting that Bob has a 3-letter .com domain registered
(bly.com), so he isn't that much behindhand as it might look.

------
michael_dorfman
Scoble is fast on his way to becoming the Dvorak of his generation.

~~~
dennykmiu
I actually remember John C from the days when he wrote for PC Magazine (I am
only four years younger than him). I enjoyed his writing and I even enjoy him
as a guest host on TWIT. I would argue that Dvorak is quite different from
Scoble. John reads a lot, knows a few things in depth and has original
thoughts of his own.

------
ojbyrne
I think he rather succinctly managed to prove the opposite of his point.

------
ojbyrne
I do especially like "Is it better to change Milan’s diapers or answer another
email?"

I think diapers are a little more time-sensitive than just about any email.
Ok, a lot more time-sensitive.

------
axod
Using twitter to keep up with the Mars Rover??? why oh why...

~~~
snorkel
If the rover had crashed and stopped responding then that somehow would seem
appropriate.

------
Tichy
What cell phone is he using? Edit: I found some references to a Nokia N82, is
that it? Sounds good anyway.

